# Diesel Prices Out of Whack in San Diego



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Weird,

Local gas station has:

Regular - $2.999
Mid - $3.099
Premium - $3.199
Diesel - $3.499

Diesel is usually the same price as premium, now it $0.30 higher! At least I'm averaging 38!


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Local Safeway (Chevron Gas) in Northern California outside of Bay Area. Similarly whacked. :thumbdwn:

$2.919 reg

$3.039 mid

$3.139 prem

$3.499 diesel

I have a "Hybrid Garage" with 1 petrol, 1 hybrid, 1 diesel, and 1 EV car.

The 335d is finding itself spending less time around town getting 25mpg. That is what the EV is for, so it takes some of the sting out of it.

EV is $.025 per mile for me. $3.50 is 35 kWh and maths out to over 100 mpg. This is a true net number unlike the BS you will see in the media.

I HIGHLY recommend getting a California Compliance car while you can. It is the deal of a lifetime if you fit the profile. My first month electric bill went down by 80 percent of the lease payment on the car INCLUDING the cost to charge it. :thumbup:

The gap has definitely widened between the 335d and our Civic Hybrid which burns regular and gets 30 mpg around town and 40 on the highway at 85 mph.

Just keep reminding yourself that you need to factor in the performance of the car. Compare it to a 335i burning premium and we still come out on top. Plus...the 335d is...._*SPECIAL* :bigpimp:_.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Diesel is essentially the same as fuel oil. Winter weather means more demand for this petroleum product. Prices go up.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Diesel also doesn't fluctuate as rapidly as gas prices do. The bottom has dropped out of gas prices. I've seen it now for 2.51 for unleaded regular, premium for around 290. The last time I filled up with diesel it was 3.39. Three months ago diesel was cheaper than premium. I did see diesel yesterday at 3.29, so it is dropping, just not as rapidly.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

d geek said:


> Diesel is essentially the same as fuel oil. Winter weather means more demand for this petroleum product. Prices go up.


The US all exports a lot of its diesel production. This in turn keeps the price of diesel up. You would think we would try to take care of our own before sending so much diesel offshore. But, I suppose it's all just business. There would be a lot more diesel cars if the price were around $2.50/gal.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

dragoncoach said:


> The US all exports a lot of its diesel production. This in turn keeps the price of diesel up. You would think we would try to take care of our own before sending so much diesel offshore. But, I suppose it's all just business. There would be a lot more diesel cars if the price were around $2.50/gal.


As per my research, its not that diesel is too expensive, but the price is held higher due to demand for exported USLD, its that gasoline is still what one would call a "waste-product" of diesel production. (When Rockefeller developed his oil business, it was for kerosene which was use to light lamps. As you know, kerosene and diesel are very close. Gasoline was dumped into the ground as a waste product of kerosene production at first!) Gasoline prices are artificially low because there is a surplus and no demand for export. Europe indeed exports its excess gasoline to the US Northeast, so diesel prices will always be higher as a matter of course. This was an unintended consequence of regulations that made ULSD mandatory - it became suitable for export.

Those that argue that diesel is "easier" to refine or that gasoline is a "higher" distillate than diesel don't really know what happens - each barrel of oil "refines" into different types of distillate so that refining one automatically gives you access to the other for much the same cost and complexity. Sure there are things done to gasoline that may be called "more refining" but since diesel now is made into ULSD there is more to its refining than in the past.

In any case, prices are dictated as expected by supply and demand, and the demand worldwide is for diesel.

Also crude oil has different grades and will produce different levels of final product as do different refineries as they are set up.

PL


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

DaveN007 said:


> Local Safeway (Chevron Gas) in Northern California outside of Bay Area. Similarly whacked. :thumbdwn:
> 
> $2.919 reg
> 
> ...


In Los Angeles, diesel's also running $0.20-$0.30/gallon higher than premium

DaveN007, are you running a solar setup at home by chance?

When you were shopping for an EV, which were your top 3 picks? I have a long commute (60 miles roundtrip) with traffic, so an EV makes a lot of sense. I just did the i3 extended test drive and that car really grew on me! However, I think it's a bit too pricey, and not ideal for our growing family (little one just turned one) since we're trying to just have 2 cars.

The Mrs. drives 110 miles roundtrip against traffic, so I'm thinking a diesel is best for her next car


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

mattebury said:


> Weird,
> 
> Local gas station has:
> 
> ...


For most of the summer diesel was 10 to 15 cents cheaper than *regular *in Encinitas depending on where you were looking exactly. Especially the shell by the REI. There were times when I was paying under $3 with 20 cents off from ralph's rewards.

I have been out of town for a few weeks and won't be back until Tuesday so I can't say if it has changed much up there. But even living in the Del Mar/Carmel Valley Area I would just time my fill ups with trips to home depot or target or whatever in Encinitas because diesel by the shell at off of carmel country rd and the 56 was always more expensive than premium.

I have no clue how it is further south.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

SMG_II said:


> In Los Angeles, diesel's also running $0.20-$0.30/gallon higher than premium
> 
> DaveN007, are you running a solar setup at home by chance?
> 
> ...


I don't have solar. My roof needs to be replaced before we can get it.

This means that getting the EV was a *huge* win because of the EV-A rate plan we are now on.

I didn't really shop for an EV as much as lease the Fiat because it ends up completely paying for itself. My utility bill reduction plus the rental car credits (I get to use and get expense reimbursement) are greater than the lease payment plus the insurance. The savings versus gas is gravy. That ends up being between $50 and $100 a month on top of the car being free. :rofl:

I personally like the style of the Fiat and love driving it, but it has a specific purpose. It is awesome for the kind of extended-suburbs we live in. Lots of 35-65mph driving to and from schools, shopping, etc. You could reliably do a 60 mile round trip commute under any circumstances. No worry about AC, heat or lights...you could drive 75mph the whole way.

But then you would NEED the 240v charger installed. That is $500 to $1000 all-in depending on your set-up. This allows you to fully recharge the car in 3-4 hours.

I am generally at about 50 percent when the Fiat goes into the garage. It recharges while I am asleep on 120v and is full in the morning.

The Fiat isn't in the same class as an i3. My parents and brother both have them with the range extender.

I would look at the Fiat, the Leaf and the Kia Soul (seriously). All could do what you need, but you are only going to have another 10 or 20 miles of detour range before the car needs a charge. The Leaf is better on the highway. It feels larger. The Soul does also. i don't mind the feel of the Fiat, but my 16 year-old daughter (drives a Civic Hybrid) finds it "twitchy". She LOVES driving it around the burbs, though.

The Fiat and the Soul are Compliance Cars, so you should be able to negotiate ridiculous deals on them. The manufacturers don't make any money selling them. The government forces them to do so.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

In the Cleveland area, diesel is $3.79 (at least in my area) and regular is $2.79. It was even about $1.25 spread a week or so ago. Never have seen the spread that large before. Very frustrating, that oil and regular gas have plummeted and diesel stays the same. Typically, when I travel to Canada, diesel is very similar or even cheaper than regular. Something is wacky with diesel in the US. Surprise that the truckers don't try and revolt against it.


----------



## MotoWPK (Oct 5, 2012)

As pointed out previously, the seasonality of diesel prices runs counter to that of gasoline; diesel demand and prices rise in the fall (largely due to increasing heating oil demand which is a middle distillate like diesel) then falls in the spring, while gasoline demand and prices rise in the spring/early summer as the 'driving season' arrives.

In addition, the long term out look for demand growth is greater for diesel than gasoline. The developing world is adding vehicles at a far greater rate than the developed world with a significant percentage of those being diesel.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

d geek said:


> diesel is essentially the same as fuel oil. Winter weather means more demand for this petroleum product. Prices go up.


+1


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

dragoncoach said:


> ...There would be a lot more diesel cars if the price were around $2.50/gal.


Or if gasoline was >$5/gal


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Hangman4358 said:


> For most of the summer diesel was 10 to 15 cents cheaper than *regular *in Encinitas depending on where you were looking exactly. Especially the shell by the REI. There were times when I was paying under $3 with 20 cents off from ralph's rewards.


A bit further north from me, wouldn't make sense for me to fuel up there, but I will remember that if ever I'm up that way. Maybe when my daughter and I make the Disneyland run.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Just paid $3.34 for diesel at Arco on Linda Vista Road near Genesee. That was way cheaper than several stations in Kearny Mesa (3.59). Still the gap between diesel and gas is huge now....and not the good kind of huge.

I actually take Convoy to Linda Vista to Pt Loma (home) just to pass by this Arco station which always bests the competition. Not to mention stopping at Rockies Frozen Yogurt on the way.:thumbup:


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Here is what we have today (11/24/14) in Southeast Louisiana where the prices are usually about the lowest in the country.

Regular: 254
Middle: 269
Premium: 299
Diesel: 339

So diesel down here is 40 cents more than premium.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Ninong said:


> Here is what we have today (11/24/14) in Southeast Louisiana where the prices are usually about the lowest in the country.
> 
> Regular: 254
> Middle: 269
> ...


I paid 3.29 for diesel in AL today!


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

Cheapest station in Memphis has:

Regular: $2.39
Diesel: $3.18

After using my kroger discount points, I paid $2.78/gal.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

I buy most of my diesel in Massachusetts (much cheaper than here) and in warmer weather it's about the same as mid-grade....in winter it's a few pennies more than premium.I paid $3.27 yesterday at a BP station in suburban Boston.


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

The smallest spread of diesel to regular around here is @$.70. 
This equates to @30% increase over regular, wiping out any cost savings for diesel ownership.
You have to prefer driving a diesel for reasons other than savings in order to justify buying a diesel.

For the vase majority of the US population, you would need to see a substantial savings in owning a diesel to convince them to buy one. 
As long as the spread in price between diesel and regular remains this large, diesel passenger cars will remain an oddity in the US.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

At the ARCO in Chula Vista prices are as follows: 2.79, 2.91, 3.01, and 2.99 for diesel Now THAT'S more like it!!


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

I didn't know Arco sold diesel. Very cheap indeed. I like to use a credit card but my card has a 5% rebate so paying $3.15 is about the same. However, in the Bay Area, I've seen it as low as $3.49 but don't go out of my way to fuel up.


----------



## henrycyao (Oct 23, 2012)

dragoncoach said:


> I didn't know Arco sold diesel. Very cheap indeed. I like to use a credit card but my card has a 5% rebate so paying $3.15 is about the same. However, in the Bay Area, I've seen it as low as $3.49 but don't go out of my way to fuel up.


Within 3 miles from where I live, I have a Rotten Robbie that gave me $3.29 per gallon with credit card. I did not realize it is out of norm in bay area.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

*picture says it all*

This blew me away. Going rate around here is $3.29/gallon or more for top tier fuel. Prices in red pertain to regular unleaded. People get confused when smaller diesel sign is just below the red cash card price for reg gas. This station consistently is about 30 to 40 cents below others in my area for cash price. Today's price is ~60cents less.


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesterday in the Indianapolis area at a local Speedway, I filled up one car with premium for $2.88/gal and the Diesel for $3.80/gal. It continues to astound me how there can be such a disparity in the pricing between gas and diesel fuel.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Prices in Southeast Louisiana are still falling. The cheapest regular gas is at a station in Baton Rouge: $2.17. That's 35 miles from me so that's out. Besides, I take premium. The cheapest local gas is $2.29 regular, $2.45 mid-grade, $2.65 premium and $3.07 diesel. However, most stations have diesel at $3.29.

We're still holding to about 40-45 cents a gallon extra for diesel over premium gas.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Our prices are getting ridiculous all of a sudden. Regular went up about 7 cents to $2.369, premium is running anywhere from $2.699 to $3.199 with most stations at $2.899.

Diesel went up 10 to 12 cents to a low of $3.199 to as high as $3.399. The Chevron station with the lowest diesel price, $3.199, is also charging the highest premium gasoline price, $3.199. So they have diesel priced the same as premium gasoline, although their price for premium gas is the highest of any station around here.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

$2.17 wow thats like 2007 prices. I am doing road trip(in a rental car) from Dallas - Shreveport - New Orleans - Houston - Dallas. Hopefully prices continue to stay low till end of dec. I am sure I will save few bucks on gas.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

The so-called experts are predicting that prices will stay this low, maybe even a little lower, until next summer, barring any unforeseen geopolitical risk.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Ninong said:


> The so-called experts are predicting that prices will stay this low, maybe even a little lower, until next summer, barring any unforeseen geopolitical risk.


:rofl::rofl: I'll believe that when I see it. I don't trust any of the so called "experts".


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

innovativeit said:


> Yesterday in the Indianapolis area at a local Speedway, I filled up one car with premium for $2.88/gal and the Diesel for $3.80/gal. It continues to astound me how there can be such a disparity in the pricing between gas and diesel fuel.


Taxes, regulations, and local market conditions for motor fuels all play a role.

Regarding the first item: In Indiana, excise, sales and other taxes on gasoline tabulate to $0.3935 per gallon. For non-exempt diesel fuel, the figure is $0.5043 per gallon.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

I saw diesel for 3.19 in my area today. Oil plunged again on Monday, so I'm expecting sub 3.00 soon.


----------



## Fastpaddler (Sep 29, 2013)

Pierre Louis said:


> As per my research, its not that diesel is too expensive, but the price is held higher due to demand for exported USLD, its that gasoline is still what one would call a "waste-product" of diesel production. (When Rockefeller developed his oil business, it was for kerosene which was use to light lamps. As you know, kerosene and diesel are very close. Gasoline was dumped into the ground as a waste product of kerosene production at first!) Gasoline prices are artificially low because there is a surplus and no demand for export. Europe indeed exports its excess gasoline to the US Northeast, so diesel prices will always be higher as a matter of course. This was an unintended consequence of regulations that made ULSD mandatory - it became suitable for export.
> 
> Those that argue that diesel is "easier" to refine or that gasoline is a "higher" distillate than diesel don't really know what happens - each barrel of oil "refines" into different types of distillate so that refining one automatically gives you access to the other for much the same cost and complexity. Sure there are things done to gasoline that may be called "more refining" but since diesel now is made into ULSD there is more to its refining than in the past.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That is the best and most comprehensive explanation ever! Diesel prices here have been higher by a few cents than Regular for more than a year. Fortunately, my Sprinter diesel RV gets 30mpg on a Canadian gallon(20% larger than US gallon).
cheers
AL


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Diesel is $2.99.9 at the 76 on 6th and Robinson. Cheapest diesel in the county is now in HILLCREST?? If that doesn't make you happy and gay nothing will.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

MarcusSDCA said:


> Diesel is $2.99.9 at the 76 on 6th and Robinson. Cheapest diesel in the county is now in HILLCREST?? If that doesn't make you happy and gay nothing will.


Wish The Castro would follow suit...


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

I can't believe diesel in CA is cheaper than in NC now. Never expected that.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

$2.95 per gallon for diesel at the best, busiest Chevron station yesterday. Top Tier fuel station: diesel isn't just diesel......


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

MarcusSDCA said:


> Diesel is $2.99.9 at the 76 on 6th and Robinson. Cheapest diesel in the county is now in HILLCREST?? If that doesn't make you happy and gay nothing will.


I was picking up my middle son from carlsbad airport. Shell near el camio real and palomar airport road: premium 2.99, diesel 2.98


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Not fair. Diesel in denver seems to range from 3.49 to 3.79 still. Even as gas prices plummet. It is now roughly a full dollar more than regular gas!


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Hangman4358 said:


> I was picking up my middle son from carlsbad airport. Shell near el camio real and palomar airport road: premium 2.99, diesel 2.98


That Shell usually has pretty cheap prices. I stop there when I'm on my way down to SD.


----------



## rulonger (Sep 16, 2014)

In SC at the BP station yesterday,

$1.929 regular
$2.189 mid-grade
$2.489 premium

$2.999 diesel

Seems all prices are starting to move up a bit in the last week.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Diesel in my area seems to have held steady or dropped a bit while gas has gone up about 20 cents.


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Diesel / Premium gap is now gone

Regular $2.639
Mid $2.739
Premium $2.839
Diesel $2.839

On the downside, diesel is now $0.14 more per gallon


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

glangford said:


> Diesel in my area seems to have held steady or dropped a bit while gas has gone up about 20 cents.


That's nice but you don't mention where you are for comparison purposes. :dunno:


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

dragoncoach said:


> that's nice but you don't mention where you are for comparison purposes. :dunno:


Southeast, gulf coast state


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

I paid $2.99 yesterday. The prices where I live are hovering around $3.09.


----------



## ExGMan (Jan 25, 2005)

*Gas Buddy iPhone, Android, etc. App*

See: http://www.gasbuddy.com. Let's you comparison shop all over the place for fuel prices including diesel.

This morning at a BP station on MA9 in Newton, MA Premium is $2.499 and Diesel is $2.699.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

$2.99/gal in So. Fl. $2.89 is about the best I've seen along my route in the Miami area.

Gas is also up but sometimes the diesel can be $0.40 higher/gal from one to another. Go figure.:dunno:

I think our lower prices has been short lived.

Back looking at the TESLA!:thumbup:


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> I think our lower prices has been short lived.


I think that is a good thing. People are buying large SUVs like crazy. Apparently the Saudi Strategy of undercutting our domestic drilling prices while keeping America hooked on foreign oil is working.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

prices are a bit more in line now. Premium is 2.95 and 3.10 for diesel


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

glangford said:


> I think that is a good thing. People are buying large SUVs like crazy. Apparently the Saudi Strategy of undercutting our domestic drilling prices while keeping America hooked on foreign oil is working.


So true. When it comes to gas Americans have an attention span shorter than a chipmunk with ADD


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Diesel is still going North, $3.139/gal my last fill up.


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Now the Diesel Premium disparity has flipped, diesel is now $0.12 cheaper than premium:

Regular - $2.919
Mid - $3.019
Premium - $3.119
Diesel - $2.999

Probably to do with the refinery explosion in Torrance earlier this week.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Here in SF Penn area... Premium: $3.13, diesel $3.17


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

$2.899 two days ago, but still going up in general.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

We are in San Diego this weekend. Gas prices are soaring! Diesel down here is LESS expensive than regular ar some stations! GO DIESEL!


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

dragoncoach said:


> We are in San Diego this weekend. Gas prices are soaring! Diesel down here is LESS expensive than regular ar some stations! GO DIESEL!


AWESOME!! Love hearing stuff like that. Diesel by me has been sitting at $2.49 with gas creeping up about $0.10 per week. Diesel falls between midgrade and premium.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Same in NorCal. Filled up in Healdsburg and diesel was less than regular. 
Reason given by news cast in SF was some sort of trouble at local refineries late last week. Not sure if rest of country would experience this trend yet.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

FredoinSF said:


> Same in NorCal. Filled up in Healdsburg and diesel was less than regular.
> Reason given by news cast in SF was some sort of trouble at local refineries late last week. Not sure if rest of country would experience this trend yet.


It's the same story EVERY year. Refineries closed for maintenance, conversion to summer blend, it goes on and on.


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

FredoinSF said:


> Same in NorCal. Filled up in Healdsburg and diesel was less than regular.
> Reason given by news cast in SF was some sort of trouble at local refineries late last week. Not sure if rest of country would experience this trend yet.


For us Kalifornians, it's the refinery explosion in Torrance last week


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

dragoncoach said:


> We are in San Diego this weekend. Gas prices are soaring! Diesel down here is LESS expensive than regular ar some stations! GO DIESEL!


Same down here at the bottom of the state, now diesel is out of whack the other way!

Regular $3.379
Mid $3.479
Premium $3.579

Diesel $3.159

$0.22 less than regular!


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Just paid $3.17 today in San Diego. Regular was $3.39! It's the annual gas/ diesel price reversal.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Paid $3.18 yesterday. Premium is 3.61, and regular is 3.41 at same station

Looks like diesel prices aren't as sticky as gasoline. When gasoline fell last month, diesel in my area only got as low as 2.90 or so. Now gas is thru the roof yet diesel only moved up 20 cents


----------



## ExGMan (Jan 25, 2005)

About the cheapest diesel in West Suburban Boston area is $2.99.9 at a Gulf station on I-95 in Newton, MA. Other places nearby are up in the $3.19.9 range now, with one BP place jumping 14-cents a gallon in one day. Premium at that BP place is $2.69.9 or 50-cents a gallon less.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

In the SE diesel has held steady at around 2.99. We haven't experienced the CA runup on gas prices. Cheapest regular was 1.82 a few weeks ago. Saw it for 2.04 this morning. Some runup, but nothing like CA. It may be a while before diesel bests unleaded premium in the SE.


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

I guess these are the 'good old days' for people that buy diesel in San Diego. The picture is like the prices - sideways.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

mattebury said:


> For us Kalifornians, it's the refinery explosion in Torrance last week


Too bad our legislators are too stupid to allow outside gasoline to imported into the state when crap like that happens. Anyways, diesel is now almost $.40 cheaper per gallon than regular.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

magbarn said:


> Too bad our legislators are too stupid to allow outside gasoline to imported into the state when crap like that happens. Anyways, diesel is now almost $.40 cheaper per gallon than regular.


That's a tough call. CA has the tightest air pollution laws in the country and part of it is special formulation gas for summer that supposedly cuts down on air pollution. I am thinking there may be laws preventing the importation of non California formulation gas unless there is a dire crisis. I'm speculating though.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

My how quickly diesel prices can change! 

Today in San Diego (ARCO Linda Vista)

Diesel 2.99

Reg 3.43

Mid 3.53

Premium 3.63


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Still dropping a bit in the SE. 2.89 was my last fill up. Out of town in SC I got a fill up for 2.49.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

MarcusSDCA said:


> My how quickly diesel prices can change!
> 
> Today in San Diego (ARCO Linda Vista)
> 
> ...


what? you mean how quickly does gasoline prices change? Diesel prices are less volatile and has been in the 2.85-3.15 range for a while in Cali.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

California is crazy!

Diesel is $2.939/gal, still higher or about par with super here in S. Fla.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

current weekly average premium versus diesel prices from EIA:


Location Premium ($)	Diesel ($)

U.S. 2.824	2.917
East Coast 2.81	3.082
New England 2.787	3.27
Central Atlantic 2.855	3.311
Lower Atlantic 2.777	2.87
Midwest 2.629	2.82
Gulf Coast 2.614	2.763
Rocky Mountain 2.599	2.812
West Coast 3.41	3.064
WC less California	2.987	2.894
California 3.606	3.202

http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/pet_pri_gnd_dcus_nus_w.htm


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Flying Ace said:


> what? you mean how quickly does gasoline prices change? Diesel prices are less volatile and has been in the 2.85-3.15 range for a while in Cali.


Well the OP (first post) compared prices from 2.99 to 3.50 just 4 months ago and the diesel was the 3.50 and now it's the 2.99! I'd say the crazy part is how quickly it can go from the most expensive fuel to the cheapest....4 months is pretty fast in a business cycle I think...


----------



## temporaptor (Mar 21, 2015)

Diesel is back to being cheaper then Regular Gasoline around here, I'm enjoying it while it lasts!


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Diesel continues to be cheaper than regular unleaded in my part of town

Regular - $3.159
Mid - $3.259
Premium - $3.359

Diesel - $2.939 ($0.06 less than posted yesterday)


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Filled up 2 cars this week. $3.19 on Tuesday and $3.07 on Thursday. GOING DOWN. again!!!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Southeast Louisiana:

Regular: $2.09
Mid-grade: $2.29
Premium: $2.52
Diesel: $2.79

Diesel is still higher than premium gasoline but all are much lower than most other parts of the country.


----------



## bjbolduc (Dec 19, 2012)

mattebury said:


> Diesel continues to be cheaper than regular unleaded in my part of town
> 
> Regular - $3.159
> Mid - $3.259
> ...


The explosion at the Torrance refinery has impacted gasoline much more than diesel.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Snapped this pic over the weekend:

Stupid phone rotating pictures....


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Hangman4358 said:


> Snapped this pic over the weekend:
> 
> Stupid phone rotating pictures....


what? That's gotta be wrong, how is that possible in SoCal? Anyways....recent prices in SF Penn area:

Premium: $3.43
Diesel: $3.00


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

That's actually not the lowest Diesel I have seen this last weekend. I also saw 2.59 at a different station where I often see people in Audis and VWs lined up for diesel.

But even last year starting around now until end October Diesel is usually cheaper than or at least on par with regular. Not by such a large margin but still, last summer diesel was around 10 cents cheaper than regular from March to September. There was a refinery explosion in CA so gas is being pushed even higher than usual since CA does not allow out of state gas to be imported but it does allow out of state diesel in.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Hangman4358 said:


> That's actually not the lowest Diesel I have seen this last weekend. I also saw 2.59 at a different station where I often see people in Audis and VWs lined up for diesel.
> 
> But even last year starting around now until end October Diesel is usually cheaper than or at least on par with regular. Not by such a large margin but still, last summer diesel was around 10 cents cheaper than regular from March to September. There was a refinery explosion in CA so gas is being pushed even higher than usual since CA does not allow out of state gas to be imported but it does allow out of state diesel in.


wow, what are recent diesel prices at those stations? I would love to fill up at $2.5X range.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Flying Ace said:


> wow, what are recent diesel prices at those stations? I would love to fill up at $2.5X range.


Those prices are in So Cal. Cheapest chevron diesel I've seen or used around SF is the one on Hickey & El Camino in Colma near the Costco...$2.99


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

dragoncoach said:


> Those prices are in So Cal. Cheapest chevron diesel I've seen or used around SF is the one on Hickey & El Camino in Colma near the Costco...$2.99


Haha, that's the one I go to for diesel. Also has the cheapest TT premium too in the peninsula


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Diesel has spike a bit, now running about $2.95 here in South Florida


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Still able to find Shell diesel here in the SE for 2.69. 

For all you guys in CA, how much is water? It's rained here for a solid week almost and rivers are flooding. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

glangford said:


> Still able to find Shell diesel here in the SE for 2.69.
> 
> For all you guys in CA, how much is water? It's rained here for a solid week almost and rivers are flooding. I hope you get some relief soon.


Looks like diesel prices is starting to even out across the country. Still $2.99 here.

Water- is cheap in CA, which contributes to the problem, it is not treated like a commodity. Water prices are set by public utility commissions, which has to balance the interests of many groups of people. They can't simply raise prices when the resource becomes scarce. It takes a long time and has to be approved by local government


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Here in South Florida it rains, a lot usually. But we do get the occasional dry spell.

I moved here in 2007 and we have had water restrictions since I've been here. You can only water twice a week and then from 4am to 8am or 4pm to 8pm. They can and will ticket you.

We are surrounded by water, lakes, ponds and everglades all around us but our Fresh Water source is from Lake Okechobee and that is "managed" by the US Corp of Engineer's. One year they dropped the level very low in preparation for Hurricane Season, which never came, so we really had a drought.

I've been hearing about Lake Mead on the radio. That sounds like a disaster in the making. 14 years of drought. Hey, you folks in the Southern Ca. area, that is a desert, no?:dunno:


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes, CA is a desert, which usually gets fed with an immense snow pack in the mountains. No such snow pack this year.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Water-managers-announce-mandatory-cuts-6208521.php

here's a recent article of current polices. State Commission is pushing for mandatory cuts or the public utilities can face up to $10k of fines per day. Now it's up to enforcement.
Here's the problem with this policy, say in Malibu where everyone wants to use more water to water gardens and fill pools, if the commission fines owners for excessive usage, owners can still make the financial decision to continued use of water. They can certainly afford to pay the fine to maintain their lifestyle...

Again, no effective way to enforce this law simply through the wallets, it hurts the middle class citizens.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

It's been a monsoon here for 2 weeks. Sorry to hear of the continued lCk of rain out west. It's way past the danger point too. I go to SoCal about once a year and it is a wake up call. What's wierd is I still see the golf courses being watered.


----------



## ATL Markus (Jan 25, 2015)

I saw $2.31 for diesel in South Carolina.

But yesterday, intown Atlanta, I saw this:


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

significant gas hike occurred this week if you haven't noticed:

Premium: 3.63
Diesel: 3.09


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Flying Ace said:


> significant gas hike occurred this week if you haven't noticed:
> 
> Premium: 3.63
> Diesel: 3.09


Summer blend gas for emissions

PL


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Diesel prices are down in NJ at a BP near Princeton.

$2.63 last night versus $2.69 for premium


----------



## Sushiholic (Apr 27, 2015)

*Texas City*

Just filled up with Diesel at Buc-ees Texas City. $2.25 Premium was $2.49 full tank was $36

most stations are 2.45-2.79


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Diesel is still way cheaper than premium in my neck of the woods, $0.70 per gallon cheaper! 

Regular - $3.459
Mid - $3.559
Premium - $2.659
Diesel $2.959

I tease my wife that my BMW Diesel at $0.081 / mile is cheaper than her Prius at $0.085 / mile.


----------



## ATL Markus (Jan 25, 2015)

today intown Atlanta.


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow, gasoline prices continue to skyrocket! I haven't seen anything in the news for So Cal, but premium is now $0.84 more per gallon than diesel. :yikes:

Regular - $3.599
Mid - $3.699
Premium - $3.799

Diesel $2.959


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Never mind, just saw this

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-gas-prices-20150430-story.html


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

OMG, now diesel is $1 cheaper per gallon than premium :yikes:

Regular - $3.799
Mid - $3.899
Premium - $3.999

Diesel - $2.999


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^ I know and I think this is a conspiracy. I put 80% of the miles on the X5d in the winter, and it sits most of the summer while I drive either the 650i or 330cic. It figures diesel price was not advantageous while I was putting lots of miles on the X5d last winter, and now that I'm mostly driving the 650i unleaded is spiking. 

Oh well, it's still less expensive in the US than in other parts of the civilized world.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

FredoinSF said:


> ^^^ I know and I think this is a conspiracy. I put 80% of the miles on the X5d in the winter, and it sits most of the summer while I drive either the 650i or 330cic. It figures diesel price was not advantageous while I was putting lots of miles on the X5d last winter, and now that I'm mostly driving the 650i unleaded is spiking.
> 
> Oh well, it's still less expensive in the US than in other parts of the civilized world.


But diesel is always more expensive in winter because of the demand for fuel oil. And gas is more expensive in the summer because of summer blends.

What you are really saying is that you got the wrong engine for the wrong time of the year 

Just drive the 6er in the winter and the x5 in the summer!


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

No fair!! In Sweden, 1 gallon costs about 9,292$
Stop winning


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I was being tongue in cheek. I had a bit of sticker shock when filling up the 650 recently because I had missed the memo that we not only passed the $3.00 mark but were nudging $4.00 for premium. I can't control the price, but fuel prices are not going to change my driving habits anyway. 
BTW, driving the 6 in the winter is not a great option. The main reason we added an AWD car in the fleet is so the other half of "we" never has to be on the side of the road chaining up and getting splashed by slush from passing trucks during the bi-weekly runs between SF and Tahoe in the winter. Not that I ever enjoyed that process much either when "I" was doing it. I got the X5 with the diesel because of how well it drives over mountain passes. My old Jeep GC V8 would downshift constantly and wail while going over the pass at highway speeds, the X5 hardly ever downshifts and just tackles it like it's not even there. The fact that it routinely averages 25MPG and get 550 miles to a tank because it's a diesel is the cherry on top. It's been a great vehicle.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

floydarogers said:


> Actually, the fuel costs the same Sweden or US, it's the fact you're paying $1.50 taxes per liter that's the difference. You have no reason to admonish us, as you could easily change your tax rate by changing your government. You appear not to want to do that, so stop your whining about our fuel prices.


Well it was more of a joke, i did put a smiley in there 
The taxes will always be there for us, what els will pay for our pot hole free roads


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Ganescha said:


> Well it was more of a joke, i did put a smiley in there
> The taxes will always be there for us, what els will pay for our pot hole free roads


Granted, with your weather you probably need to replace any pavement every 2-3 years:angel:


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

floydarogers said:


> Granted, with your weather you probably need to replace any pavement every 2-3 years:angel:


I would be fine paying $8-10 a gallon in America like I do in Germany if American streets were in the same shape German streets were.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Oooh! Politics.

I pay up to US$1/gallon premium for transport to my Island paradise. 

I would rather the town roads be downgraded to gravel than pay the exorbitant paving costs. I can buy xDrive and heavier tires and adjust my driving habits.

The runway aprons are about to be repaved at 2P2, so ~200 cubic yards of DOT certified gravel is being shipped - ferried - to a limestone island with a half-dozen gravel pits. Follow the money.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Hangman4358 said:


> I would be fine paying $8-10 a gallon in America like I do in Germany if American streets were in the same shape German streets were.
> 
> Americans always complain about not wanting to pay taxes and in the same sentence then complain about how the roads are horrible and the schools churning out idiots.
> 
> It's like military members campaigning to abolish the IRS. Who do they think collects the money to pay their salary?


I agree.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Guys-
If you want to have a political discussion please do so on the "Political Science" subforum. I'm going to clean this thread of strictly political rhetoric in order to get it back on subject


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Inverted price difference continues to grow, now at $1.02 per gallon.

Filled up on Saturday for $3.099 / gallon

Regular - $3.919
Mid - $4.019
Premium - $4.119


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Inverted price difference continues to grow, now at $1.02 per gallon.

Filled up on Saturday for $3.099 / gallon

Regular - $3.919
Mid - $4.019
Premium - $4.119


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

@SF peninsula:

$3.27 Diesel
$3.89 Premium


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

$3.18 in San Rafael, $3.72 for regular. Suckers


----------



## Sushiholic (Apr 27, 2015)

Texas City Texas......2.39 diesel 2.39 regular


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

ARCO in San Diego (Linda Vista) 2.99 diesel vs 3.77 regular


----------



## Ruggernaut (Apr 25, 2014)

Dallas $2.69 for regular gas, $2.65 for diesel.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

SF Peninsula report:
$3.17 diesel
$3.65 premium

Prices has eased a bit in the last month.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Sushiholic said:


> Texas City Texas......2.39 diesel 2.39 regular


sushi, we aren't too far apart. I'm off exit 27 of I-45 Clear Lake/Webster area. I've been getting diesel for ~$2.43/gallon at chevron.


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

My corner of San Diego is still pretty inverted, diesel is $0.66 cheaper per gallon than premium.

Regular - $3.419
Mid - $3.519
Premium - $3.619

Diesel - $2.959


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Another great day to fill up. I joke with the wife the only way I can afford her 335gt is by driving the diesel :rofl:

It's about 20 mpg for her vs 37 for me.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

^ damn, I haven't seen diesel south of $3 for 2 months here in NorCal. Lowest it got last spring was $2.85


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

last spring we were in the 2.60 range!


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

To HANGMAN 4358:

Any tips on achieving such good mileage, as we'd like to do better than our average 24 mpg on our 2010 334d (approximately 50% each...town and freeway driving...the latter typically at 70 mph)?

Congrats, and thanks!

Richard


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Take it to the track. The worst I ever got was a little over 26 mpg on the same tank I used for a day at Summit Point for an HPDE.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

335dFan said:


> Take it to the track. The worst I ever got was a little over 26 mpg on the same tank I used for a day at Summit Point for an HPDE.


Lol, that's still pretty good. My M3 gets about 8 mpgs at the track, and 22mpgs on the way to the track lol


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

SF Penn:

$3.61 premium
$2.99 diesel


----------



## bryinga (May 26, 2015)

Chattanooga 
$3.19 premium
$2.65 diesel


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Runon MD1 said:


> To HANGMAN 4358:
> 
> Any tips on achieving such good mileage, as we'd like to do better than our average 24 mpg on our 2010 334d (approximately 50% each...town and freeway driving...the latter typically at 70 mph)?
> 
> ...


Well, with the old 335d you just won't see as good a milage as with the 328d. I don't know where in Rancho you live, but north county in general is killer on mpg to begin with. Too many hills and getting to the freeway there are always a ton of stop and go events.

We just moved. From Carmel valley to along rancho Santa fe road before it intersects Melrose. But I am starting to see the mpg hit. Driving from the freeway to the new house is all uphill and idrive is giving me 22 mpg for that. Back down I can coast 95% of the way and I get 80+ mpg.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Flying Ace said:


> SF Penn:
> 
> $3.61 premium
> $2.99 diesel


$2.99? Where? :dunno:


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Southeast location, 2.79 for diesel. Have seen it as low as 2.59, but prefer the Shell at 2.79


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

dragoncoach said:


> $2.99? Where? :dunno:


76 station in Millbrae. Corner of Millbrae Ave. and El Camino Real. 

I know...I was shocked to see a station this low as well. I think this has got to be the cheapest diesel in the SF/Penn area. It's on par with pricing in the East Bay.

Note: this station is also reasonably lower volume. It's not like the Chevron on Hickey and El Camino where cars line up for gas....


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks. I'd only go there if I was going down the peninsula. Even @ .15 savings, it equates to less than $2.50 but good to know! We are actually going down to San Diego in a week. I'll check the prices down there. Taking the dogs so I'm driving the TDI wagon.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

dragoncoach said:


> Thanks. I'd only go there if I was going down the peninsula. Even @ .15 savings, it equates to less than $2.50 but good to know!


yeah, I hear ya, $2.50 isn't alot, so only get this location if you're in the area. I wish 76 partnered with grocery stores to give you additional $ off per gallon, that would make the deal extra sweet.

I take it, you already know where to fill up for $3.15 around the city?


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Yea. But I usually use my charge card so the price ends up around $3.20 a gallon W 5% cash back on top. I usually check gas buddy first.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

dragoncoach said:


> Yea. But I usually use my charge card so the price ends up around $3.20 a gallon W 5% cash back on top. I usually check gas buddy first.


What card gives back 5%?


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

FredoinSF said:


> What card gives back 5%?


rotate Discover Card and Chase Freedom. Often the promo doesn't overlap, so you get at least 6 months of 5% cash back on gas purchases throughout the year.

However, I go above and beyond: I've been getting 5% cash back on every gasoline purchase for at least 2-3 years now. Each credit card allows up to $1500 of 5% cash back gasoline purchases per quarter (in the designated quarters). So I usually just purchase gift cards at Chevron, Shell stations and stash them at home, effectively locking in my 5% back on for both cars.

For a good 3 months, I was also getting a hefty 20% cash back on all gasoline purchases, by hitting up the 20% GC for GC exchange. But this well has dried up and I'm trying to figure out how to do this again.

I know, big whoop, if you spend $1000 a year on gas, 5% comes out to $50, but to me it requires minimum effort. It's almost as easy as seeing a $50 bill on the ground and bending over and picking it up.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

dragoncoach said:


> Yea. But I usually use my charge card so the price ends up around $3.20 a gallon W 5% cash back on top. I usually check gas buddy first.


Gas Buddy will tell you that, the 2nd cheapest diesel in SF Penn is the Chevron on El Camino and Hickey in Colma. Hope to see you at the pumps! If you see a white X5d with 20 inch wheels filling up 22 gallons and causing a line to queue behind it, that'll be me, stop by and say high! lol


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Will do. In SD for the 4th. Diesel prices are from $2.89 and up. In the valley, the prices are almost the same. So, I can either fill up in SD and drive back to SF or drive to Lost Hills and fill up in 100*+ temps and then drive home. I'll prob drive straight home and stop once for the dogs to take their break. Not fond of hanging out in real hot weather.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Finally diesel prices easing up in SF

2.95 diesel
3.81 premium.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Finally diesel prices easing up in SF

2.95 diesel
3.50 premium.


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

LA gas prices rocketed overnight...at one of the reasonably-priced Chevrons, premium is $4.599/gal but diesel is still $3.159/gal!


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

SMG_II said:


> LA gas prices rocketed overnight...at one of the reasonably-priced Chevrons, premium is $4.599/gal but diesel is still $3.159/gal!


Yup unleaded popped about $0.50 overnight. Filled up diesel for $2.95 though.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

It also spiked in SF. Wonder what happened


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow, big price spike in gasoline prices, regular unleaded is up $0.70 per gallon in the past week while diesel has remained unchanged.

Regular - $4.139
Mid - $4.239
Premium - $4.339

Diesel $2.959

Premium a whopping $1.38 more per gallon! :jawdrop:


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

It's because of my seasonal car rotation. 
In the winter when gas dropped and diesel cost more than gas I was driving the X5d about 90% of the time. Now that it's summer, I'm mostly driving the big thirsty V8 E63 and occasionally the E46 while the X5 sits unused, so it makes sense super is spiking. Things will equalize in late October / early November.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

FredoinSF said:


> It's because of my seasonal car rotation.
> In the winter when gas dropped and diesel cost more than gas I was driving the X5d about 90% of the time. Now that it's summer, I'm mostly driving the big thirsty V8 E63 and occasionally the E46 while the X5 sits unused, so it makes sense super is spiking. Things will equalize in late October / early November.


Yeah, it's a conspiracy against your choice of cars. You can never win.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

I just found the cheapest diesel thus far in the SF Bay area... 2.79 with local premiums at 3.63.

Go Diesel!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

$2.67/gal all day everyday in South Florida! Regular has been about matching, sometimes up or down a few cents from diesel, but diesel has been holding steady.:thumbup:

I also just got one of my better tanks this last fill up. Over 31mpg on my weekly commute. Looks like summer vacation traffic is much better, plus my time shifted to depart later in the day when there is less traffic.


----------



## ExGMan (Jan 25, 2005)

Portsmouth, NH 7/18 Shell Regular Unleaded: $2.65.9 Diesel: $2.65.9


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Flying Ace said:


> I just found the cheapest diesel thus far in the SF Bay area... 2.79 with local premiums at 3.63.
> 
> Go Diesel!


All right...WHERE?


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

$2.89 diesel fill up today ($2.69 w/Ralph's card)

$4.33 premium


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

dragoncoach said:


> All right...WHERE?


Arco at 3595 Benton St. Santa Clara


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Saw this today:

http://www.wsj.com/articles/diesel-prices-tank-amid-global-glut-1437606254

Diesel Prices Tank Amid Global Glut
Pump prices are cheaper than regular gasoline in 21 states


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

floydarogers said:


> Saw this today:
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/diesel-prices-tank-amid-global-glut-1437606254
> 
> ...


I don't have wsj subscription, can you copy and paste article here?


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Diesel $2.79
Premium $3.59

SF Penn.


----------



## bryinga (May 26, 2015)

$2.55 diesel 
$2.79 premium
Chattanooga


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Pensacola, FL, August 1, 2015:

Regular UL: $2.459/gallon
Diesel: $2.499/gallon

If they ever get rid of mandatory E10 in the U.S., diesel prices will come down.  A lot of diesel goes into the production and distribution of ethanol. If E10 goes away, gasoline consumption will go up about 6 percent, which will cause diesel production to go up. Increased production combined with decreased demand = lower prices.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

Ninong said:


> Just for comparison, here are current prices in Southeast Louisiana, which is usually one of the cheaper places for gas.
> 
> Regular: 1.81 (Exxon)
> 
> ...


Wow! Throwback to the 90s.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

EMPTYKIM said:


> Wow! Throwback to the 90s.


Yep! I remember driving across Texas in the late 1990's and finding regular gas for only $1.05. I needed premium but it was only a dollar-twenty something. There are always going to be regional differences due to local regulations and local gasoline taxes but, in general, you can just look at the price of crude oil over the years to see what's happening.

Here: http://www.macrotrends.net/1369/crude-oil-price-history-chart


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

And Shell just blew $7.0b in exploratory drilling in the Artic only to determine it ain't worth it.:yikes:


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

It's been a year since I started this thread, diesel's been holding steady as gasoline has come down. A year ago, diesel was a $0.30 higher than premium, now it's $0.30 lower . . .

Regular - $2.699
Mid - $2.799
Premium - $2.899

Diesel - $2.599



HAPPY TURKEY DAY!


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Near my office in Massachusetts (where diesel is *much* cheaper than CT) diesel is basically within a few pennies of mid grade.There's a Mobil and a Shell nearby that have diesel for $2.29/gal.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Flying Ace said:


> $2.80 HPR diesel...$2.62 d#2


HPR? What's that stand for? Is what you're calling #2 actually off road?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

mattebury said:


> It's been a year since I started this thread, diesel's been holding steady as gasoline has come down. A year ago, diesel was a $0.30 higher than premium, now it's $0.30 lower . . .
> 
> Regular - $2.699
> Mid - $2.799
> ...


Promise not to hate me, okay? 

Southeast Louisiana:
$1.69 regular (all over)
$1.81 mid grade (Chevron)
$1.99 premium (Walmart)
$1.93 diesel (Walmart)


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

Ninong said:


> Promise not to hate me, okay?
> 
> Southeast Louisiana:
> $1.69 regular (all over)
> ...


Wow, every grade of fuel is at least $1+/gallon more out here in Los Angeles!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

SMG_II said:


> Wow, every grade of fuel is at least $1+/gallon more out here in Los Angeles!


Don't feel too bad. I just entered my old ZIP code, 94105, San Francisco, and they're almost $2/gal more for diesel. I use a site called GasBuddy and you just enter your ZIP code to search for prices in your area, or any other area for that matter. California is always at the top of the price range and nobody is as bad as the gas stations inside the city limits of San Francisco. The majority of those stations are now owned by the oil companies because the individual owners would have sold the property long ago to condo developers. Real estate is extremely high there, as you can imagine.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Southeast 2.19 for diesel (Shell). I've been waiting for the winter runup in diesel prices due to home heating oil production. Hasn't happened.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Ninong said:


> Promise not to hate me, okay?
> 
> Southeast Louisiana:
> $1.69 regular (all over)
> ...


$1.95/gallon, diesel, for the good stuff, Chevron


----------



## henrycyao (Oct 23, 2012)

What is odd for me is that diesel has not gone above premium during winter months. This is the first time this happened since I bought the X5 35D. That is amazing.


----------



## ExGMan (Jan 25, 2005)

11/20/2015 - Diesel at a BP station in Newton, MA is $2.35/gallon today. Premium at the same location is $2.45/gallon. This is the credit or cash price and it's pumped by an attendant.


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

Ninong said:


> Promise not to hate me, okay?
> 
> Southeast Louisiana:
> $1.69 regular (all over)
> ...


Where in Southeast LA are you? I live in Covington.

Diesel is around $2.12 by me


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

mefferso said:


> Where in Southeast LA are you? I live in Covington.
> 
> Diesel is around $2.12 by me


It's $2.12 by me, too, but I used Baton Rouge's prices because I was there a few days ago and noticed they were cheaper. Right now Race Trac in BR still has it at $1.93 but Walmart raised their price to $2.01. Murphy is $2.01, Sam's Club is $2.03, Shell is $2.03. BR is usually about 10 cents a gallon cheaper than where I am. I'm west of you.

Premium is $2.03 at several stations in BR right now, so they went up 4 cents over the past few days. Regular actually went down a few cents and is now $1.63 at half a dozen different places in BR. Regular is $1.75 where I live, so it's 12 cents higher than in BR and I'm only about 36 miles from there.

Hey, here's something interesting. Did you know that regular is only $1.58 all over New Orleans right now? Shell in New Orleans has both premium and diesel at $1.99 right now. Houston has both premium and diesel at $1.85 range but you have to live in Texas and who wants to do that?


----------



## Frediesel (Apr 28, 2012)

listerone said:


> HPR? What's that stand for? Is what you're calling #2 actually off road?


High Performance Renewable


----------



## jzdavE70 (Oct 27, 2015)

Frediesel said:


> High Performance Renewable


How does it perform? Ive fueled up with shell,and chevron i feel like my car runs with chevron. There's a propel station about 8miles from where iwork.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

From everything I've read, the need for higher cetane is a bit overstated as many other engine parameters, some controlled by the DDE, affect the performance. The car adapts to the fuel, so the range of cetane in North America may be covered. Also, while 51-55 cetane is desirable, higher than that may actually decrease the performance of some diesels. I don't think it would be a big deal though.

PL


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

Ninong said:


> Hey, here's something interesting. Did you know that regular is only $1.58 all over New Orleans right now? Shell in New Orleans has both premium and diesel at $1.99 right now. Houston has both premium and diesel at $1.85 range but you have to live in Texas and who wants to do that?


Wow, didn't know that. Crazy how cheap it is just across the lake. I guess individual parish taxes play a part in that. Hahaha, I lived in West Texas for a few years. It's certainly not high on my "places to revisit" list.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

mefferso said:


> Wow, didn't know that. Crazy how cheap it is just across the lake. I guess individual parish taxes play a part in that. Hahaha, I lived in West Texas for a few years. It's certainly not high on my "places to revisit" list.


West Texas has cheap gas prices but that's about it. I lived in North Texas (just north of Dallas) for four years in the 1950's and that was more than enough for me.

I just checked Gas Buddy and right now New Orleans has regular gas ranging from $1.55 at Costco to $1.69 at more than a dozen places. They have diesel from $1.99 (one Shell station) to $2.09 & $2.19 at more than a dozen other stations. That compares to the cheapest regular in Covington at Sam's Club $1.79 & $1.83 at about a dozen other places. Your cheapest diesel if $2.12 at Exxon, Shell and RaceTrac to about $2.29 at more than a dozen other stations.

Right now Baton Rouge has regular at $1.59 at about a dozen places and diesel $1.79 - $1.99 at several stations. That's too far for me to drive unless I have to go there for something else. My nearest stations charge $1.69-$1.79 for regular and $2.08-$2.21 for diesel. I'm not driving a diesel right now and I take premium gas. I don't use the cheapest stations, I just use the same Chevron station I like even if it's 20 cents higher than the cheapest places. 

I have no idea why New Orleans is cheaper than the North Shore. :eeps:


----------



## kcheves (Feb 23, 2016)

Also a new x35d owner, in Poway.

Paid $1.86/gallon for #2 diesel at Costco in Temecula last week, the lowest price I've seen.

Locally my choices are Propel HPR or Chevron #2 diesel for $2.09/gallon.


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Just filled up for $2.179

Regular is $2.159
Mid is $2.259
Premium is $2.359

First time in a long long time that diesel has been more than regular unleaded. My wife's Prius is finally back to being cheaper per mile than the 328d


----------



## shafeeq (Oct 25, 2015)

Filled up at $1.79 a gallon for diesel deep inside the Chicago city limits. Never thought I'd see the day diesel would be under $2 bucks. Feels good to be wrong sometimes!


----------



## kcheves (Feb 23, 2016)

mattebury said:


> Just filled up for $2.179
> 
> Regular is $2.159
> Mid is $2.259
> ...


California is switching to the summer fuel blend this week, so expect significantly higher gasoline prices (as much as $0.30/gallon) soon.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

*Diesel prices San Diego area*

Live in eastern 'burb of San Diego. The $1.99 price - for name brand diesel lasted only for about 5 days, then crept back up to $2.05 or so - cash price. It's definitely on a slow raising trend now. I keep my 535d topped off. She is running superbly; just had her annual O/C and scope test; all is well. It's a leased vehicle; in its last year. Such a fine car, we may look into buying it off the Lease if we can get a reasonable deal. This 2014 535d is the best car I have ever driven, bar none. Imperial Blue- M-Sport.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Funny you call it a "she." I think of my 535d as a "he" with tattoos.


railroader said:


> Live in eastern 'burb of San Diego. The $1.99 price - for name brand diesel lasted only for about 5 days, then crept back up to $2.05 or so - cash price. It's definitely on a slow raising trend now. I keep my 535d topped off. She is running superbly; just had her annual O/C and scope test; all is well. It's a leased vehicle; in its last year. Such a fine car, we may look into buying it off the Lease if we can get a reasonable deal. This 2014 535d is the best car I have ever driven, bar none. Imperial Blue- M-Sport.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Yesterday diesel was 1.79. With a recent jump in gas unleaded regular was 1.69.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Vacationing on the "big island" Hawaii last couple of days. We are lucky on the mainland. One place yesterday was $4.83/gal for DF2.


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Summer blend gasoline for SoCal has arrived , last time I filled up, diesel was $2.179 and regular unleaded was $2.159. Now, 2-1/2 weeks later:

Diesel - $2.179

Regular - $2.559
Mid - $2.659
Premium - $2.759


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Diesel same price as regular in NC. So happy I drive a diesel.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

la at $2.099. Regular is a few pennies more!:thumbup:


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

And prices are up again. Almost at parity with unleaded in my area.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

In central Maryland today

Diesel - $2.07
Regular - $2.18
Midgrade - $2.68
Premium - $2.84


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Diesel has been creeping up in my neck of San Diego, but it is still cheaper than regular unleaded, but only just.

Regular - $2.759
Mid - $2.859
Premium - $2.959

Diesel - $2.699


----------



## trucky2 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sam's Club in Johnson City, TN last night

Diesel $1.999
Unleaded $1.979


----------



## bjbolduc (Dec 19, 2012)

At least in southern california a major refinery has gone back into service which will close gap between gasoline and diesel


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Not as far as I can see, diesel has held steady @ 2.619 while regular unleaded has gone up .04 / gal to 2.799. I think the 4th of July weekend price bump is in effect


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Prices are still inverted in my corner of San Diego, but now my wife's Prius is cheaper to drive than the d, it's costing her $0.065 / mile while it's costing me $0.071 / mile. My car's still cooler though! 

Regular $2.559
Mid $2.659
Premium $2.759

Diesel 2.479


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't think I have ever really payed more than regular for diesel in north costal San diego in the 2.5 years I have had the wagon stateside.


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Regular unleaded finally cheaper than No 2, barely

Regular - $2.479
Mid - $2.579
Premium - $2.679

Diesel - $2.499

But, oil looks to be stabilizing on the open market, like that means anything  . . .


----------

